# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Converting Pastel V11 to V12

## Jani

I am struggling to open my pastel, it has to be converted to V12 (currently using Pastel 14) seeing as it is still a Pastel V11 copy.

Any advice on how to do the convertion?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Open the Conversion module in V14 (launch the Convert.exe file in the Pastel14 folder) and follow the prompts.

This will convert the data to V12.

Then open the company in V14 and you will get a prompt to update the data files to V14.

----------

